# HP DVD Writer not reading dvds



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi guys

I seem to be having some problems with my "HP DVD Writer 1260r ATA Device".

When I insert any DVD into the drive, it shows the busy green light on the drive,
and after like 15 secs. it stops. The DVD doesn't autorun and it still shows the default icon of the dvd in 'My Computer' (as if there is no dvd in the drive). When I double click the drive icon in My Computer the drive ejects & my OS shows a message--> "Insert Disc" "Please insert a disc in drive D:".

I tried uninstalling the drive from device manager and restarting the PC. My OS says it has successfully installed the device driver. But the problem persists.

My drive is 10 months old.

Please help.

My System specs:
OS:Windows 7 Ultimate (x86)
mobo:Intel 945GTP
RAM:2 GB DDR2 SDRAM
Hard drive:Seagate 500gb
DVD Drive:HP DVD Writer 1260r


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Firstly scan for viruses with Panda antivirus free edition and clear any viruses, if that doesn't work, if you can, take it out and try it in another computer, or..... borrow a friends one and then try it out, if that does not work try replacing the IDE(P-ATA) or S-ATA leads, and if that does not work it's most likely a motherboard problem problem.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the drive read any media?

Try the steps *here* and run the tool.

If still having issues manually remove the filters following the steps *here*


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

The drive is also not reading CDs.

I tried the 'fix it' tool by Microsoft, the report says--> 
"The disc in drive [D:] is not detected, or is not supported."

Plus I used my old knoppix CD to boot into the distro, but my system doesn't detect the cd, it's not like it shows the "busy green light" & fails to read the CD it just skips and boots normally as if there was to disc in the drive. I checked the BIOS boot order settings and it's set to boot from CD/DVD first.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

As a last resort try cleaning the lens. If fails you may need replace the drive.


----------



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the same problem with my Acer laptop Blu Ray drive. It reads and writes cds and blu rays but cant read dvds!


----------

